# Trivia 4/27



## luckytrim (Apr 27, 2018)

trivia 4/27
DID YOU KNOW...
Cephalalgia is the medical term for a headache.


1. Name the 1980 film that tells the story of Jake LaMotta  ...
2. Who Am I ?
I was, at one time, a Teenage Heart-throb.  My biggest hit was  my first, 
"Teenage Crush"
I recorded sixteen singles, ten albums and acted in eight  films, including "The Longest Day".
My career was flying along until, in 1965, I divorced my  wife. 
 Big mistake !  Her father was a very influential super star,  and he saw that I never 
worked again, at least not in the big time.
I managed to land a role in "The Violent Ones" in 1967, but I  "retired" and 
moved to Hawaii that year.
3. Who Wrote That ??
"The best-laid schemes o' mice an' men Gang aft a-gley, An'  lea'e us nought 
but grief an' pain, For promis'd joy!"
  a. - Robert Frost
  b. - Robert Louis Stevenson
  c. - Robert Duncan
  d. - Robert Burns
4. What does DNS mean in information technology?
5. To which of the Fifty must I travel to see the Petrified  Forest, or 
search for the Lost Dutchman gold mine ?
6. What was the name of the landing craft that Neil Armstrong  stepped down 
from on the Moon ?
7. "The Color of Money" was a (delayed) sequel to what  movie?
8. District Attorney Harvey Dent became which Super Villain in  Gotham City ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The youngest Medal of Honor winner was a 15 year-old lanky  Tennessee farm
boy who lied about his age to join the Army during WWI... He  was seventeen
when he was awarded the honor.
  .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. "Raging Bull"
2. I am Tommy Sands
3. - d
4.  Domain Name Server
5. Arizona
6. Eagle
7. "The Hustler
8. Two-Face

CRAP !!
The youngest Medal of Honor recipient earned his award at 11  and was granted
it at 13. Born in New York, 11-year-old Willie Johnston  enlisted in the
Union Army alongside his father, serving as a drummer boy with  the 3rd
Vermont Infantry during the Civil War.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 27, 2018)

I got 1, 3, 4, and 8 correct. I didn't even record my attempt yesterday because I did so bad. But this is a little more decent. I should have gotten 6 and 7 but I blame it on brain fog!


----------

